# Integrally Suppressed M&amp;P



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

New from Silencerco comes the Maxim 9 integrally suppressed pistol... different, interesting and probably expensive.









First Look: SilencerCo ?Maxim 9? integrally suppressed pistol (VIDEO) - The Firearm Blog

Interesting video showcasing a cool looking gun. Kinda futuristic, would make a great HD/nightstand type gun.









Thoughts?


----------

